# Mouse Problem... Possibly Declanning



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I believe that my mice may be starting a declanning. Every time Mithe comes into contact with Myrre, Myrre will strike at her. Mithe has a wound below her eye on the left side. I picked her up last night to examine it, but she moves so much that I didn't get a really good look at it. It doesn't look bad though. However, when I put Mithe back in the tank, Myrre came out of the wooden hide and struck Mithe on the face. Myrre has also become much larger than Mithe, so I'm wondering if Myrre is keeping Mithe from eating.
This really upsets me because Mithe is my favorite of the two. :/ (I hate to say that I pick favorites, but Mithe actually loves to be held and will jump into my hand... Myrre doesn't really care to be held.)

Any advice as to what to do with them would be lovely.

I do have a temporary split that I could slide in the tank that they're in (I keep many of these around since I breed gerbils), and I could treat them as if they were gerbils and have them in a split-tank until they decide to get along. They've gotten along fine for 3 months now.
Or perhaps I should separate them until they forget the tussles and then reintroduce them? 

I'm not sure of a good introduction method for mice. I assume split-tank would work.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Are these male mice? If so, they will continue to fight.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Females shouldn't be doing that. You might have to separate them (and maybe introduce them to another mouse). Could be hormones, I know I say this way too much, but try to increase Their Iodine levels, see if it helps. Their smaller then rats so it doesn't need to be as big of a leap as in rats. Just give them some pieces of sardines and see if that once a week calms them down.

Now if they are actually boys (it's not as obvious as rats) then this is normal as males will fight with each other 99% of the time (sometimes they can live peacefully).


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

They are females; both of them. 

They started fighting after I fully cleaned their tank. I'm thinking something that I cleaned or didn't clean well enough upset them. I'm going to try cleaning their tank very thoroughly again and see if it helps. If not, I'm planning to introduce two more females to them.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, it's not uncommon (actually common) for mice to get upset if you completely clean their tank. you always have to leave in a small amount of bedding or else they might get grouchy.


----------

